# Roof Racks



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

I have the Yakima Fat Cat 6 and absolutely love them. Easy to use, easy to install and I put a set of Yakima locks on them to lock up my gear. Not sure what kind of car you're putting these on, but you'll need cross bars first, and then the snowboard rack goes on the cross bars. I got almost everything at a discount on Amazon Warehouse (open box items, no damage).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

presuming that you are stacking the boards base to base ... make sure you got enough clearance for the bindings on the board that is upside down

that said...I gotten a couple of racks free...the old gutter type that have worked...the last set need just a bit of modification to the tower part to get the elevated height


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I didn't realize I needed crossbars too. I'm thinking I might just to put my seats down for my road trip. 
Someone at work said that roof racks can be quite noisy.. have either of you experienced increased noise? I think he was talking about wind noise

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

griffin1324 said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't realize I needed crossbars too. I'm thinking I might just to put my seats down for my road trip.
> Someone at work said that roof racks can be quite noisy.. have either of you experienced increased noise? I think he was talking about wind noise
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yeah, you'll definitely hear a difference, but everyone is different with their level of toleration. I never had roof racks before, and when I first put them on it was weird to hear the extra wind noise, but after about a week I didn't even notice it any more. You just get used to it so my suggestion is not to factor that into your decision. 

If you'll be riding all the time, it's really nice to throw the boards on the roof. Especially after a day of riding when they're packed with ice and snow. I got sick of it all melting onto my seats and floor on the ride home. If you're only riding a handful of times each season, probably not worth the expense, but if you're going out every week or two, I say go for it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

griffin1324 said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't realize I needed crossbars too. I'm thinking I might just to put my seats down for my road trip.
> Someone at work said that roof racks can be quite noisy.. have either of you experienced increased noise? I think he was talking about wind noise
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



I only use it when I drive up with 2 other people. Otherwise seat down and boards inside the WRX. If you get one make sure to get a front spoiler too, in my Subaru the wind resistance, noise and fuel consumptions are noticeable. But I hear that a front spoiler helps a lot. I usually go alone or with my son, so all fits inside.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I plan on traveling with my dog from New England to Colorado thus February and I personally don't think I'd mind the noise, I am more concerned about my dog getting freaked out by the louder wind noise. 

I'm still deciding though, not sure if I want to spend the extra few hundred on something that would make the drive to and from the slopes easier. Still not sure..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

roof box > roof rack imo


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

In my mind the only reason you use a roof rack is because you don't have sufficient space inside. If you can put your seats down and still have enough space with the dog then don't waste the money. If you have people or gear in the seats and need to put boards on top then get the roof rack.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just bought crossbars because I bought a kayak, so I'm probably going to get a snowboarding roof rack too. 

The extra space will be nice to have it think. 

Why a roof box instead? @kalev

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

box...cause its simple, clean and clutter free and will hold a ton of stuff...but there is a bit of mpg cost. That say'n if you are patient and diligent you can find deals...this fall picked up a yakima sky box for $50...that was locked and could not be opened....but a mere few minutes of time with a drill and a pop rivet gun...fixed :grin:.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

That makes sense. It'd keep things dry and out of site too - I like that. I'll need to keep an eye out for a deal. Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

griffin1324 said:


> I just bought crossbars because I bought a kayak, so I'm probably going to get a snowboarding roof rack too.
> 
> The extra space will be nice to have it think.
> 
> ...


You have a road trip.... extra storage space

Keeps boards from dirt and grime, if it snows, salt, and other solutions.

The only trouble is storage and costs more. 16 cứ ft will be more than enough

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Do keep in mind that a cargo box may hinder your ability to use your garage if you have one. My Yakima sky box on a 2015 Outback fits in the garage with about an 1" clearance.

If it didn't fit I'd have changed to a regular ski rack.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Boxes are nice, but you do have to keep in mind the garage issue. I can't get into my garage with my box on the car. Fortunately the wife uses that spot anyway, (two car garage means I have one space open, gear in the other one) so it's a non issue for me. The garage at work has plenty of clearance. There are low profile boxes though, and if I had one of those, it would be no problem to get in the garage. 

Plenty of racks that will carry 4 boards too. 

Personally I would go rack or box. Yes you can carry that stuff inside your vehicle. It also becomes projectiles in an accident. I actually had friends in high school that got in a car accident going to Tahoe. One of them got a splintered ski in the thigh. Sure lots can happen in a car accident, but this can add to it. If they are on the roof in some fashion, that scenario is a lot less likely to happen.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Got a firefighter buddy..........he's got all kinds of stories about shit inside cars that become projectiles in an accident.......


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Definitely get a Rack or Box for this one reason...*SAFETY IN CASE OF ACCIDENT*. I ride 2-3 times per week and I drive up I70 every time, the amount of flipped over cars I see during a season is mind boggling. If you have your board inside your car and you get in an accident, it can take your head off. Anyways enough of that. A rack will get grime and dirt on your board, so if that bothers you, get a box. But grime and dirt can be held to a minimum if you just don't follow other cars to closely. Best rack I have seen is the Fat cat 6 (Yakima). It is aero dynamic and sturdy.


----------



## rcboxer (Nov 23, 2013)

Yakima Fat Cat 6 works awesome for 4 snowboards. You can adjust the height so the bindings have room to clear when you have boards upside down. There is wind noise even without the boards on the rack. But I don't notice it much because I usually have music on.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

I use the Fat Cat 6 on top of their round bars and their control tower mounts. Whole thing can come on or off in under 5 minutes. Really convenient and holds everything securely.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had a VW branded Thule rack for my VW golf and also a 8' Crappy Tire special roof box. Both were great! The racks were not noisy or at least not annoyingly noisy, crank up the tunes if it bothers you. You might want to consider a thin board bag to keep road grime off the boards. That was about the only downside to the racks.
The box was great because I could chuck 4 boards and 4 pairs of boots up there, although cold boots is a minor annoyance. When I was surfing I could stow a 7'11" and a 6"board in there together.
Racks are easier to take off and there is no shortage of attachments for kayaks, bikes, surfboards, cargo cage ect...

I'd recommend Thule or Yakima bases and racks.


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a roof box usually but if you buy the aero bars you won't hear a thing and it won't effect your MPG.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Fat cat 6 on my Honda accord for myself mostly but sometimes i would have my son, one of my grandson, and my niece with me so it gets use a bunch. I also have the Lowpro skybox on our SUV for more gear with the rest of my 4 grandsons stuff. I bought the lowpro so i can drive it into my garage. Either one would work for you.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I never even thought about objects in cars being projectiles. Wow, that's scary. I think I'm going to get a rack over the box.

I'm thinking the rack, possibly the FatCat 6, since people seem to like it. One place I'm staying has a garage and I'm not sure if it'd fit or not, definitely want to park in it though. Is there anything people don't like about them?


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

The only problems I've had with the Yakima rack are just issues with racks in general. Road grime will end up on your skis and boards. I keep a few shop rags in the trunk to wipe stuff down after hauling it somewhere.

It's also not the kind of thing I like to keep on my car all the time, so factor in 5 or 10 minutes taking them on and off for each trip up the hill.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks. I'd basically have it on for my drive to Co for vacay and take it off until I put a kayak rack on.

I plan on taking my boards off when I stay overnights on the drive and wipe them down. 3 are brand spanking new and the other has 3 days. They're getting wiped for sure!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

t21 said:


> *I have the Fat cat 6 on my Honda accord for myself mostly but sometimes i would have my son, one of my grandson, and my niece with me so it gets use a bunch*. I also have the Lowpro skybox on our SUV for more gear with the rest of my 4 grandsons stuff. I bought the lowpro so i can drive it into my garage. Either one would work for you.


How do you manage to get all 3 of them onto the rack? :grin:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

SGboarder said:


> How do you manage to get all 3 of them onto the rack? :grin:


I just tell them to lay still:wink: i do get some WTF looks from cars passing by but :shrug:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

kalev said:


> roof box > roof rack imo


I would never want my boards to get basted in the road slop that I drive through to get to the mountain. The roof box is the only way I'd put a board on the outside of my car.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> Definitely get a Rack or Box for this one reason...*SAFETY IN CASE OF ACCIDENT*. I ride 2-3 times per week and I drive up I70 every time, the amount of flipped over cars I see during a season is mind boggling. If you have your board inside your car and you get in an accident, it can take your head off. Anyways enough of that. A rack will get grime and dirt on your board, so if that bothers you, get a box. But grime and dirt can be held to a minimum if you just don't follow other cars to closely. Best rack I have seen is the Fat cat 6 (Yakima). It is aero dynamic and sturdy.


Totally agree. I also drive I70 and have already seen 3 pretty bad accidents, including a truck on it's side just a few days ago. The back seats in my car don't fold down, so I had to go with a rack, but didn't even think of the safety aspect of it. Good call


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I read the bad reviews for the crossbars I just bought and I sort of want to buy new ones. Multiple people have said how the aluminum bars have bent or have broken off and have had their cargo fly off. That's sort of scary.

Should I go Yakima all the way? I've seen a lot of praise for the racks, but how're the crossbars? Also considering getting a rack that mounts directly to the factory bars. I definitely should have done this in the fall and not a month before I leave haha.



Le tItS now said:


> Totally agree. I also drive I70 and have already seen 3 pretty bad accidents, including a truck on it's side just a few days ago. The back seats in my car don't fold down, so I had to go with a rack, but didn't even think of the safety aspect of it. Good call


Would y'all recommend I take in 70 (Which i'm familiar with from DIA) or take in 9 through Alma (never took that before)to Breckenridge. I'm going to be coming from New England. I'm not sure how the elevation, roads, snow clearance, etc, is on 9 and if it'd be safer, as safe, or less safe than taking 70 in. I'd be driving on a Sunday - most likely afternoon or evening.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just picked up the Yakima crossbars and the FatCat 6, thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

griffin1324 said:


> I read the bad reviews for the crossbars I just bought and I sort of want to buy new ones. Multiple people have said how the aluminum bars have bent or have broken off and have had their cargo fly off. That's sort of scary.
> 
> Should I go Yakima all the way? I've seen a lot of praise for the racks, but how're the crossbars? Also considering getting a rack that mounts directly to the factory bars. I definitely should have done this in the fall and not a month before I leave haha.
> 
> Would y'all recommend I take in 70 (Which i'm familiar with from DIA) or take in 9 through Alma (never took that before)to Breckenridge. I'm going to be coming from New England. I'm not sure how the elevation, roads, snow clearance, etc, is on 9 and if it'd be safer, as safe, or less safe than taking 70 in. I'd be driving on a Sunday - most likely afternoon or evening.


Good choice on the crossbars, I have the same setup and it's all great. Don't forget to pick up some locks if you want to lock everything up (the towers that hold the bars to the car (4 total) and one for each of the snowboard racks (2 total)). If you buy a pack of 6 right off the bat they'll all be keyed the same which is really nice.

As for driving, definitely take 70. And you mentioned 9, but I'm thinking you might mean 6? Which is Loveland Pass. That road scares the crap out of me with limited guardrails and major cliffs on the edge of the road. I get weird feelings in my stomach driving it when totally clear and dry, let alone snow covered. Take 70 all the way and just keep a ton of distance between you and the car in front of you. Black ice happens often out there, especially on bridges and overpasses so just be alert and safe and you should be ok.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Le tItS now said:


> Good choice on the crossbars, I have the same setup and it's all great. Don't forget to pick up some locks if you want to lock everything up (the towers that hold the bars to the car (4 total) and one for each of the snowboard racks (2 total)). If you buy a pack of 6 right off the bat they'll all be keyed the same which is really nice.
> 
> As for driving, definitely take 70. And you mentioned 9, but I'm thinking you might mean 6? Which is Loveland Pass. That road scares the crap out of me with limited guardrails and major cliffs on the edge of the road. I get weird feelings in my stomach driving it when totally clear and dry, let alone snow covered. Take 70 all the way and just keep a ton of distance between you and the car in front of you. Black ice happens often out there, especially on bridges and overpasses so just be alert and safe and you should be ok.


I don't think the current crossbars will break, like in some of the reviews, but it is more reassuring having a reputable brand. I like that they're all the same brand too and will work together. Good call on the locks, thanks. I originally ordered four but cancelled that and ordered 6.

I've always managed to avoid taking the Loveland Pass. I want to, but at the same time, I don't wait too haha. Definitely not in the snow. 9 is if you just keep driving past Breck. I just google street viewed it - I'm going to stick w/ 70. I at least know those roads.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Craigslist Packasport System 90 or System 115


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone have trouble locking it while there are boards on it?


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, sometimes, especially if I have boards double stacked. But if you squeeze it together with one hand as you turn the key with the other it should lock smoothly. You have to make sure the rocker on the end (the button you push to release it) is all the way into one of the grooves and not sitting half way between 2 teeth. Hopefully that makes sense... It was a bit of a pain at first, but I've got the trick down now. I always lock them when driving around as well, just so they don't pop open on me.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks. Pinching them together worked on one but my back one has trouble locking even with one board on . I'll have to keep playing with it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Once you get your rack set up, you should get a rooftop cargo carrier so your boards and bindings don't get basted in road slop and sprayed with grit and gravel. What's the point in waxing a board or tuning its edges if you're going to have a bunch of junk flying at it at 80 mph?



griffin1324 said:


> I'm looking to get a roof rack that holds 4 snowboards. I've seen a few online but was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations. I've never had one before.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Once you get your rack set up, you should get a rooftop cargo carrier so your boards and bindings don't get basted in road slop and sprayed with grit and gravel. What's the point in waxing a board or tuning its edges if you're going to have a bunch of junk flying at it at 80 mph?


I originally didn't get a cargo carrier due to the price, but am thinking of getting a smaller one that I can use in conjunction with a kayak rack. 

I did notice some dings from rocks or whatever after I drove from New England to Colorado. 3 of the 4 boards up there were brand new, so I wasn't exactly pleased with that. The cargo box might have been the way to go.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm late, but I use the Thule 5401, I like it because it loads from both sides separately. I also like that it only needs the roof rails to work. I don't like that it murders my gas mileage. This season I loaded everything in the car.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Be patient...last year found an older yakima skybox on CL for $50, the locks didn't work, but very easy to fix.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Deacon said:


> I'm late, but I use the Thule 5401, I like it because it loads from both sides separately. I also like that it only needs the roof rails to work. I don't like that it murders my gas mileage. This season I loaded everything in the car.


I'll have to check that out, thanks. I like the idea that it can load from both sides separately. I could definitely see that coming in handy.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Le tItS now said:


> Yes, sometimes, especially if I have boards double stacked. But if you squeeze it together with one hand as you turn the key with the other it should lock smoothly. You have to make sure the rocker on the end (the button you push to release it) is all the way into one of the grooves and not sitting half way between 2 teeth. Hopefully that makes sense... It was a bit of a pain at first, but I've got the trick down now. I always lock them when driving around as well, just so they don't pop open on me.


I threw 2 boards up and went to Killington (about a 3 hour drive) yesterday. I only took 1 board out with me, thinking i'd get the other after lunch. It had difficulty locking with only one boar up. I had it click on the first rung/clip thing, locked it and then pushed it down. Did the same for the other side. When I was leaving for the day I threw my board up and locked them and it was pretty smooth. It stopped right before it should have, but a quick little pinch got it around the rest of the way. Both worked. Hopefully it's now fixed - although, I probably won't use it again until next season.


----------



## geekd4d (Apr 20, 2017)

I've had bad luck with Thule Flat top's and highway kick up. Dinged up some boards when I used to travel 3 states and 6 hours to ride every weekend. 
Picked up a thule box off craigslist that had a crack in it for $150 last summer. Patched it using plastic weld and its been holding up fine since. I can toss 4-6 boards in there with no issue..


----------



## witchcraftz (Dec 17, 2012)

Old roofbox + paint = Win!


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

picked up an Inno Dual Angle RH728 for my '17 Land Rover Discovery (_not _the Sport dammit!). it uses rubber coated metal straps to affix to a factory raised rail.

works well, within the confines of the Disco 5's abbreviated raised rail section (it's part raised, part flush due to the stepped roof design, so only about 2 feet to work with). I confirmed with Inno before I bought it that around 24" of usable width between the carriers would be fine (they claim 20-40" minimum distance is OK). Only problem is after I installed it, the "For Safe Use" part of the instructions within the booklet has a little picture with a caption that says if one can't fit _both _snowboard bindings *within* the space of the two racks (which of course mine don't), one should only drive up to 50 mph. Wait what?! Why? Well, they don't actually say. My guess is they are afraid of increased surface area lift and no bindings up against the brace of a clamp, or something. To which I posit, what if I took the bindings off altogether? Then what?

Guess I'll check with them again to see what their concern is.

anyone have these? I like that they can bump up the angle so two boards with bindings can be high off the roof.

a couple pics if anyone is interested.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132994&thumb=1
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133002&thumb=1
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133010&thumb=1


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Buy a roof top cargo box so that your boards don't get all covered in road slop or otherwise messed up by flying debris. I wax and tune pretty regularly. The idea of getting my bases covered in road salt makes me upset. Roof box also keeps a bunch of junk outta your car and provides more security for your stuff -as long as it doesn't fly off.



griffin1324 said:


> I'm looking to get a roof rack that holds 4 snowboards. I've seen a few online but was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations. I've never had one before.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Buy a roof top cargo box so that your boards don't get all covered in road slop or otherwise messed up by flying debris. I wax and tune pretty regularly. The idea of getting my bases covered in road salt makes me upset. Roof box also keeps a bunch of junk outta your car and provides more security for your stuff -as long as it doesn't fly off.


Thanks. I ended up buying a regular Yakima rack last year and like it a lot. I did not like cleaning road gunk off my boards. The only damage was from two rubbing on each other. I did look into getting a used box but have yet to find a reasonably priced Yakima one. I'm thinking of getting a smaller one so I can use it with my kayak too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

